# Moyu Weilong Skewb (Maglev) and Moyu Weilong Pyraminx (Standard) review!



## Ryan Lam (Sunday at 8:05 AM)

howdy! today my weilong skewb and pyra arrived. mini review!

Skewb: Strong Magnets, a little bit like cardboard but its smooth after lubing, quality is unexpectedly good for the price
Pyra: VERY Strong Magnets, INSANELY fast, slowed it down with some weight 5 and it is very good. (dont buy the maglev version it will slice ur neck)


basically the weilong series pyra and skewb are the best on the market rn imo


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 8:10 AM)

Is the MoYu Weilong Skewb better than Gan skewb. My Gan skewb performs quite well and I do not want to upgrade if there is minor changes to enhance the puzzle speed and stability.

Are you planning to do a video review of the 2 puzzles?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sunday at 11:07 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> Is the MoYu Weilong Skewb better than Gan skewb. My Gan skewb performs quite well and I do not want to upgrade if there is minor changes to enhance the puzzle speed and stability.
> 
> Are you planning to do a video review of the 2 puzzles?


As a Skewber I can confirm the Gan is better.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

Ryan Lam said:


> howdy! today my weilong skewb and pyra arrived. mini review!
> 
> Skewb: Strong Magnets, a little bit like cardboard but its smooth after lubing, quality is unexpectedly good for the price
> Pyra: VERY Strong Magnets, INSANELY fast, slowed it down with some weight 5 and it is very good. (dont buy the maglev version it will slice ur neck)
> ...


is the weilong skewb better than the rs?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Sunday at 12:04 PM)

Ryan Lam said:


> howdy! today my weilong skewb and pyra arrived. mini review!
> 
> Skewb: Strong Magnets, a little bit like cardboard but its smooth after lubing, quality is unexpectedly good for the price
> Pyra: VERY Strong Magnets, INSANELY fast, slowed it down with some weight 5 and it is very good. (dont buy the maglev version it will slice ur neck)
> ...





abunickabhi said:


> Is the MoYu Weilong Skewb better than Gan skewb. My Gan skewb performs quite well and I do not want to upgrade if there is minor changes to enhance the puzzle speed and stability.
> 
> Are you planning to do a video review of the 2 puzzles?





NigelTheCuber said:


> As a Skewber I can confirm the Gan is better.


Gan Skewb is the best on the market right now. IMO it is the best by far. It has been the best since its release in 2020 and no other skewb will beat it for a while. I have tried the MoYu Weilong Skewb at a competition last week and I can promise you that while it was good, it wasn't as good as the Gan Skewb. The best Skewb right now is the Gan Skewb M Enhanced, but the regular version is almost just as good.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 4:17 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> As a Skewber I can confirm the Gan is better.


bro used the weilong maglev in comp


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Monday at 6:31 AM)

baseballjello67 said:


> bro used the weilong maglev in comp


bro broke his gan


----------

